# Groups to work 3-4 days a week



## Elivo (Feb 2, 2019)

What does everyone suggest as far as body parts to work frequently?

example is I’m doing chest supported rows 4x a week per POB instructions to help with bench and obviously it will build up my back too.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 2, 2019)

And don’t forget you do legs everyday...lol


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 2, 2019)

I do Calves and Forearms about 4-5 days a week, and Abs about 3x a week from what I've been told them are some exercises that can basically be done every day.


----------



## Elivo (Feb 2, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> And don’t forget you do legs everyday...lol



Youre not funny


----------



## Alfa ROM (Feb 3, 2019)

I do triceps extension before i leave the gym just to get ride of that last bit of NuT.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 3, 2019)

I work my arms every day that I am in the gym. Usually anywhere from 4-6 sets on bis and tris if I am focusing on another bodypart to upwards of 12-15 on arm day.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bench 3x a week, with chest supported rows, or pullups.

Squats 2-3x a week, with hamstring dominate exercises since they're my weaker point.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2019)

Whatever body part is lagging, and I would NEVER do it 3x a week.

If you can train 3x a week, then you're lifting like a pussy.

Train like you have a gun to your head. Partials for unending tension, forced reps to tear every single fiber, stay constantly heavy like you will cause the death of a loved one (e.g. I picture a beam crushing my wife during bench press), lower weight as the last set or 2 to ensure 100% destruction to every single fiber that body part has.

Then eat with 100% dedication and you'll be stronger and bigger, fulling using all the potential your genetics allow.

Edit: i know this sounds insane, but its how I lift. I'm the one going up in reps and/or weight *every week* when science/people says it's not possible, especially for 7 months straight.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 7, 2019)

You all know me.  I dont think that you can even train a muscle twice a week with real intensity. 

BUT, training for strength and training for hypertrophy are two different animals.  

But to answer the question, abs are the only thing I do often. Theyre pretty much 7 days a week now but only like 5-10 mins a day


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

Listen to your coach.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Whatever body part is lagging, and I would NEVER do it 3x a week.
> 
> If you can train 3x a week, then you're lifting like a pussy.
> 
> ...




Beacause you lift for 3 months, quit for a year, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Elivo (Feb 7, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Listen to your coach.



What coach?

pob was bench help only, not a full training program thing. Not that I would be against that at all lol


----------



## Elivo (Feb 7, 2019)

Let me clarify a bit. What movements would you do 3-4 days a week, not so much a full workout for a muscle group.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2019)

Elivo said:


> What coach?
> 
> pob was bench help only, not a full training program thing. Not that I would be against that at all lol



I see. Well...he saw a weak point in your lats when you were benching. So he told you to add that. That is what you do. But you can't attack 6 different weak points at once, or you will become to fatigued. So when you bring your lats up to where they need to be, you attack your next weak point in a similar way


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2019)

wrist curls?


----------



## bigdog (Feb 7, 2019)

yep.. hit the weak points first. I do the larger muscle groups more often than smaller like traps vs. tris..... hit them fukkers until failure. 

p.s. don't forget wrist curls!:32 (18):


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 8, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Beacause you lift for 3 months, quit for a year, rinse and repeat.



The only time I didn't stay consistent was 2014-2015.

I trained 2005 to 2014. Then 2016 to now.

Now during harvest time last year I had some time loss. Try farming-you'll work 6am to 930-10pm SEVEN days a week for August-November.

You wouldn't say wrong things like that if you went through everything I did, but you didn't; I'll just ignore the libel.


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 9, 2019)

Rack pulls/T-bar rows. Would probably be pretty taxing so maybe one heavy day, two light-moderate.

I'm kinda puzzled by the question tbh. Are you asking which exercises can you do 3-4 times a week to assist in a specific lift?


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 9, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Edit: i know this sounds insane, but its how I lift. I'm the one going up in reps and/or weight *every week* when science/people says it's not possible, especially for 7 months straight.



I can't see why science would disagree with this. It's extremely likely that anyone who trains on a regular basis would increase their reps/lifts weekly. And gym definitely requires a methodical and well-educated approach. It's not just about going in guns blazing and lifting heavy things.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 13, 2019)

I do calf raises of some variety as the first exercise on push and pull day. I end almost every workout with 100 crunches either weighted in the ab machine or using a cable pulldown. I'm interested to see some of the other responses.

I do wrist curls in the bathroom stall every workout too....


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 13, 2019)

Maybe all of them?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25932981
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27102172


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 19, 2019)

I hit calfs and traps 3x per week as they are lagging but the third day is very low intensity as he other two days I hit them hard


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 19, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> I can't see why science would disagree with this. It's extremely likely that anyone who trains on a regular basis would increase their reps/lifts weekly. And gym definitely requires a methodical and well-educated approach. It's not just about going in guns blazing and lifting heavy things.



True, and the methods I use lend credence to continual results; especially since I always push past my limits.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Calves 4x per week. 2 days are straight legged, 2 days are seated.

If I don't spread out the volume like this, I run into "junk reps" pretty quickly. My calves are pretty much toast after the first exercise, which is usually 6 sets. I don't really even feel them anymore if I try a 2nd exercise that day. 

I'd rather do 4 days of all good reps, instead of 2 days of half good, half junk reps.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Calves 4x per week. 2 days are straight legged, 2 days are seated.
> 
> If I don't spread out the volume like this, I run into "junk reps" pretty quickly. My calves are pretty much toast after the first exercise, which is usually 6 sets. I don't really even feel them anymore if I try a 2nd exercise that day.
> 
> I'd rather do 4 days of all good reps, instead of 2 days of half good, half junk reps.



Finally, someone to ask-

Gastrocnemius is a glycolytic fast-twitch muscle. Why do you not stick to 3-8 reps weight but treat it as slow twitch?

Is it because, like most, you did not know they're fast twitch?

BTW, I've spent years trying to tell others that gastrocnemius is fast twitch. I keep losing the battle; people do volume and repeat what's told.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 5, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Finally, someone to ask-
> 
> Gastrocnemius is a glycolytic fast-twitch muscle. Why do you not stick to 3-8 reps weight but treat it as slow twitch?
> 
> ...



So what you are saying Hulk is to do heavy weight, less reps on fast twitch muscle groups? Am I reading that right?


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

I didn't say anything about rep ranges Hulk.

I do, in fact, do lesser reps with a straight leg for the gastroc. I believe that's the more explosive muscle, for jumping, Olympic lifting, etc. 

I do higher reps with a bent knee, for the soleus, because I feel that's more of an endurance, postural muscle, for walking long distances without fatiguing, balance, etc...

I don't ALWAYS do it this way, but it's the foundation.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I didn't say anything about rep ranges Hulk.
> 
> I do, in fact, do lesser reps with a straight leg for the gastroc. I believe that's the more explosive muscle, for jumping, Olympic lifting, etc.
> 
> ...



Ah okay, i thought you were saying you targeted the gastroc with high reps.

Honestly, i don't know why anyone does anything besides super heavy standing BB toe raises barefoot or in like socks.

If you don't want diamond-shaped calves, then okay. Wanting to target the soleus, I understand then. But all these lifters wanting diamond, big calves doing anything besides that leaves me bewildered


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

I do standing BB when i have to, but I feel as though the deep stretch of the calves at the bottom are helpful, which machines frovide. Plus, I sometimes get wobbly trying to hold the rep at the top for a second with a BB!


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

Calves are a bitch for me though. I snapped my Achille's a few years back, and that leg's calf is basically a kickstand.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Calves are a bitch for me though. I snapped my Achille's a few years back, and that leg's calf is basically a kickstand.



You would be a different case, of course. There's always exceptions.

Related-the reason I said barefoot is most allow the spring reflex. A pause must be done after heels touch the ground, or you'll use the spring reflex of your calves.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Related-the reason I said barefoot is most allow the spring reflex. A pause must be done after heels touch the ground, or you'll use the spring reflex of your calves.



Agreed. I see too many people just bouncing off the connective tissues. In lots of exercises.


----------



## Long (Mar 29, 2019)

I work every muscle group 3 times a week. Abs 6 days a week.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2019)

Long said:


> I work every muscle group 3 times a week. Abs 6 days a week.



Probably why you aren’t “Wide”


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2019)

Long said:


> I work every muscle group 3 times a week. Abs 6 days a week.



I guess you could, but why?


----------



## Long (Mar 29, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I guess you could, but why?



I love to lift. I'm 41 and coming off a long plateau. The old school 3 times a week per body part, high volume 6 days on 1 day off with 5 days cardio is giving me results. My lift weights are going up. Im shedding some unwanted weight. I feel great. I'm natty if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2019)

Long said:


> I love to lift. I'm 41 and coming off a long plateau. The old school 3 times a week per body part, high volume 6 days on 1 day off with 5 days cardio is giving me results. My lift weights are going up. Im shedding some unwanted weight. I feel great. I'm natty if that makes a difference to you.



Eh, do what you love.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2019)

If it works for you, and you enjoy it, go for it.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

There's a reason that's "old school".


----------

